# Cool video



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the neat video of this fish tank with a lot of very nice rays and other expencive lg fish enjoy..

YouTube - 4000 Gallon Aquarium - RARE FISH - Airapima, Arowana, Stingray, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, Gar, Catfish


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I'd love just one of those black diamond rays


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow what a cool tank, my god those fish look great......


----------

